# Acton crappie



## bwhntr4168 (May 18, 2005)

Has anyone been lately? Water color? Temps? 
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Fishin4meat (Apr 24, 2017)

bwhntr4168 said:


> Has anyone been lately? Water color? Temps?
> Thanks in advance!!!


I'll be there in a few hrs bank fishing so I'll let you know


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

Fishin4meat said:


> I'll be there in a few hrs bank fishing so I'll let you know


Is there anywhere on Acton to crappie fish other than Sugar Camp?


----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

Lots of people fish the face of the dam, the lodge, or along the west Bank. You can park and Sugar Camp or the Dam and walk along the trails beside the lake.


----------



## bwhntr4168 (May 18, 2005)

Fishin4meat said:


> I'll be there in a few hrs bank fishing so I'll let you know


Waiting on the report? Hope you did well!


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

was there today bank fishing first cast got an 11" ...next 2 hours 2 bluegill bites...wind was killer


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

SmallieKing said:


> Lots of people fish the face of the dam, the lodge, or along the west Bank. You can park and Sugar Camp or the Dam and walk along the trails beside the lake.


Thanks for the reply SmallieKing


----------



## bwhntr4168 (May 18, 2005)

crappie4me said:


> was there today bank fishing first cast got an 11" ...next 2 hours 2 bluegill bites...wind was killer


Thank You for your report!


----------



## Fishin4meat (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Fishin4meat (Apr 24, 2017)

Managed 12 keepers that night water was stained but not dirty fished in-between pump station and damn ...I wade out a bit To make casting easier...caught over twenty in less than 2 hrs ....all on small swimbaits with 1/16th head with sickle hook....did about the same next night but was really windy and colder that day.....should be up there today if anyone wants to tag along


----------



## bwhntr4168 (May 18, 2005)

Fishin4meat said:


> Managed 12 keepers that night water was stained but not dirty fished in-between pump station and damn ...I wade out a bit To make casting easier...caught over twenty in less than 2 hrs ....all on small swimbaits with 1/16th head with sickle hook....did about the same next night but was really windy and colder that day.....should be up there today if anyone wants to tag along


Glad you got some! They look like good fish!!! Let us know how you do today? Good Luck and Thank You for the report!!!


----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

Heading up after church with the kids for a few hours


----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

Wind was CRAZY! Managed to catch 24 and kept 13 over 9.5 inches. Big fish was about 12". All caught on jigs


----------



## bwhntr4168 (May 18, 2005)

Was there yesterday, tough day! But managed 18!


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Sounds like a 1:1 ratio on keepers, I may have to come up this week


----------



## Fishin4meat (Apr 24, 2017)

Ended up skipping acton for gmr spillways the other day ... Ended up being a good decision...may make a post ina min about it lol


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

Has anyone been getting any saugeyes while crappie fishing this spring.


----------



## bwhntr4168 (May 18, 2005)

Wally Diver said:


> Has anyone been getting any saugeyes while crappie fishing this spring.


Wally, I talked to a very nice couple on Monday and he said they caught a 16 and 19 with crappie jigs!!


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

bwhntr4168 said:


> Wally, I talked to a very nice couple on Monday and he said they caught a 16 and 19 with crappie jigs!!


Thank you for the info


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Will Monday or Tuesday be worth a "sick" day? Temps look good, but the wind is keeping me from pulling the trigger. Last time I was there, the BIG girls were still not on the bank.


----------



## bwhntr4168 (May 18, 2005)

Rooster said:


> Will Monday or Tuesday be worth a "sick" day? Temps look good, but the wind is keeping me from pulling the trigger. Last time I was there, the BIG girls were still not on the bank.


Rooster, I would think it would be good!!!


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Id call the Boss now Rooster, I just got home (Sunday) 55 degree water, cold, whitecaps caught a dozen or more 10ft down in 12-15fow Nibble tipped jigs, didn't matter what color, also a few shallow but most went deep again (It was a Acton Dinkfest) 9" was the big fish of the morning but enough action to keep my interest. I am confident that this coming week with the forecasted temps they should be on the banks. Obtw anyone know how much longer the unlimited size and quantity on Crappie will stay in effect?


----------



## bwhntr4168 (May 18, 2005)

Tom 513 said:


> Id call the Boss now Rooster, I just got home (Sunday) 55 degree water, cold, whitecaps caught a dozen or more 10ft down in 12-15fow Nibble tipped jigs, didn't matter what color, also a few shallow but most went deep again (It was a Acton Dinkfest) 9" was the big fish of the morning but enough action to keep my interest. I am confident that this coming week with the forecasted temps they should be on the banks. Obtw anyone know how much longer the unlimited size and quantity on Crappie will stay in effect?


I was told by a local fisherman, that it was 2 more years!


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

i fished from the bank this morning (fri) from 6 am till 8.caught 32 brought home 22.. there not on the bank yet..but there coming. red and chartreuse tube jig about a foot and a half under a float.


----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

crappie4me said:


> i fished from the bank this morning (fri) from 6 am till 8.caught 32 brought home 22.. there not on the bank yet..but there coming. red and chartreuse tube jig about a foot and a half under a float.


How muddy was it?


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

SmallieKing said:


> How muddy was it?


not muddy where i was the water looked great. now with all the wind we had today it might have stirred it up some.


----------



## Fishin4meat (Apr 24, 2017)

About to go try it now and weather the storm I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## Fishin4meat (Apr 24, 2017)

Caught a few dozen fish mostly 8.5 to 9.5 but managed a few bigger let almost all of them go except a few for dinner


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Fishin4meat said:


> Caught a few dozen fish mostly 8.5 to 9.5 but managed a few bigger let almost all of them go except a few for dinner


I'm glad you chimed in, I was concerned about you with yesterdays weather! lol


----------



## Fishin4meat (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks buddy I was just wading from shore wasnt going to fight the wind any other way lol


----------

